# Modifier for different surg approaches for lt and rt inguinal hernia



## lsmft (May 3, 2011)

am trying to code a bilateral inguinal hernia that started out as a laparoscopic procedure. ONE side was completed laparoscopically but the second side turned out to be not reducible during the scope part. SO they had to do an open ing. hernia repair on one side only.

No matter how I code this or what modifiers I use I get about 7-8 errors on the encoder.

I am coding a lap hernia repair with mesh on the right and an open hernia repair with mesh on the other side. Using mod 50 for the laparoscopic part and mod 59 for the left side that started scope and turned open.

HELP!


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 6, 2011)

*What codes are you using*

What codes are you using?

And why are you using a -50 modifier at all if there were two different approaches to the repair?

You would code the laparoscopic hernia repair with LT or RT (depending on which side)
You would code the OPEN hernia repair with -59 and  RT or LT (depending on which side)

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

